# Emerge Zaptel error [OPGELOST]

## DraaK

Om asterisk te installeren wordt zaptel als dependency ook geïnstalleerd. Echter Zaptel stopt er op een gegeven moment mee. Dan krijg ik een error maar ik weet verder niet wat ik er mee aan moet. Waar kan ik bijvoorbeeld kijken wat die error precies inhoud? Verder wordt aan het begin van het emerge proces wat informatie gegeven. Zo staat er dat zaptel geen devfs ondersteunt op post 2.4 kernels. Nu heb ik een 2.6 kernel maar volgens mij wordt er toch standaard udev gebruikt bij de 2.6 kernel of heb ik t mis?

Alvast bedankt

----------

## Q-collective

Wat voor error krijg je?

----------

## garo

Idd, altijd errors posten.

Als "mount | grep udev" uitvoer geeft dan gebruik je udev.

----------

## DraaK

Ok, ik gebruik dus devfs. Heeft iemand een goeie HOWTO upgrade from devfs naar udev?

Wat betreft het posten van de error:

Ik krijg alleen een beetje informatie te zien als hij ermee stopt, maar dit alles wordt toch ergens gelogd neem ik aan?

----------

## nixnut

De Gentoo udev Guide zou je een eind op weg moeten helpen.

----------

## DraaK

Na de udev guide te hebben ingelezen heb ik het volgende gedaan:

```
emerge udev
```

Dit is allemaal perfect verlopen. Hotplug en coldplug werkten reeds al op mijn systeem. Lijkt me dus dat ik dat niet meer hoef te doen. Na het emergen van udev kreeg ik een melding dat ik rc-update moest uitvoeren maar nu weet ik als newbie niet precies hoe en wat.

```
rc-update add ???????
```

 of wat?

Ik hoor het graag van jullie.

----------

## DraaK

Emergen van udev is gelukt evenals het updaten van de files, alhoewel ik niet echt zeker ben of ik de goede scripts heb gekozen maar goed. Nu moet ik denk ik op de 1 of andere manier devfs disablen en udev enablen. Ik heb gekeken naar het document wat eerder in deze thread gelinked wordt maar ik wordt er niet wijzer van.

```
mount

geeft

/dev/hda3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

devfs on /dev type devfs (rw)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

none on /sys type sysfs (rw)

none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

/dev/hda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)

```

dus ik gebruik nog steeds devfs.

Nu vraag ik me ook af of ik mn kernel opnieuw moet compilen zonder devfs in de kernel opties.

Inieder geval weet ik me echt geen raad meer. Ben er inmiddels alweer veelste lang mee bezig dus alle hulp is welkom!

----------

## Q-collective

Devfs kun je idd uit je kernel schoppen.

En udev word verder direct gezien door Gentoo @ boot, geen rc-update nodig dus.

----------

## DraaK

En hoe ga ik devfs uit mn kernel schoppen?

----------

## Prlwytzkofsky

Eerst start je menuconfig op, en dan ga je naar filesystems --> pseudo filesystems --> dev file system

Deze optie dus deselecteren, de configuratie opslaan en vervolgens je kernel compileren.

----------

## DraaK

Ok dit alles heb ik gedaan.

Nu krijg ik het volgende als ik het commando mount geef:

```
/dev/hda3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

none on /sys type sysfs (rw)

none on /dev type ramfs (rw)

none on /dev/pts type devpts (rw)

/dev/hda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
```

devfs is er in ieder geval uit. Dat is al iets. Maar nu udev er nog in zien te krijgen.

De regel none on /dev type ramfs (rw) is er overigens bij gekomen.

----------

## nixnut

 *DraaK wrote:*   

> De regel none on /dev type ramfs (rw) is er overigens bij gekomen.

 udev zit niet in de kernel, maar is puur userspace.

----------

## DraaK

 *nixnut wrote:*   

>  *DraaK wrote:*   De regel none on /dev type ramfs (rw) is er overigens bij gekomen. udev zit niet in de kernel, maar is puur userspace.

 

Ok maar hoe weet ik nu of udev werkt?

Ik krijg namelijk nog steeds een error als ik een bepaalde package wil compileren zoals ik in mn eerste post geschreven heb. En ik vermoed dat dat komt omdat ik devfs gebruikt heb i.p.v. udev. Tijdens het emergen krijg ik ook verschillende warnings omtrent het gebruik van devfs. Dus vandaar dat ik devfs eruit wil gooien en udev wil gebruiken

----------

## BlackEdder

```
[root@edder ~ ]$ ps aux | grep udev

root       945  0.0  0.0   1468   488 ?        S<s  22:27   0:00 udevd
```

----------

## DraaK

Mooi, dan is het gelukt!

Trouwens wat betreft die emerge zaptel error: ik heb ergens gelezen dat asterisk niet helemaal lekker werkt als je het installeert vanuit de portage. Ik heb asterisk nu gedownload als binary en nu draait ie als een zonnetje. 

Bedankt voor alle input!

----------

## DraaK

Nu werkt het kom ik overal oplossingen tegen. Zie hieronder.

Zaptel on Kernel 2.6 and devfs Installation

If you don't have nozaptel in your USE variable you will get installed zaptel has a dependancy of Asterisk. Make sure if your are using 2.6 kernel series with devfs to put in USE variable devfs26 in order to let portage make the apropiate modifications (Asterisk Zaptel Installation) to make Zaptel work with devfs in 2.6.

devfs26	Zaptel Devfs support for Linux-2.6

mkdir /etc/portage

echo "net-misc/zaptel devfs26" >> /etc/portage/package.use

----------

